# 2010 Outbacks W/ Welded Bumper?



## Fellers (Aug 16, 2007)

Looking at some of the new 2010 outbacks and it appears that they got rid of the flimsy bumper (we had on our 08) and replaced it with a heavier duty one actually welded back to the frame. Anyone else notice this? And opinions on whether this latest bumper style will support a bike rack.

Feller


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Still too flimsy I think. The bumper is the weak link, the metal is too thin.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I would have to agree with CamperAndy. However, I am in contact with Keystone while they are building my 301BQ, so I will ask him next time I talk with them (sometime this week).


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

it is still to thin of steel on the bumper. Mine has a support plate welded in as well at the bumper to frame, which gives the bumper good strength and support.............but it is still to thin of steel on the actual bumper.

Clarke


----------



## Fellers (Aug 16, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I would have to agree with CamperAndy. However, I am in contact with Keystone while they are building my 301BQ, so I will ask him next time I talk with them (sometime this week).


Great, let me know what you hear. We are presently working with Marci at Lakeshore for a new 270BH. We were originally looking at the 250 vs 270 for more room with the side slide. When we were there last week looking at trailers I made mention to Marci I saw you on Outbackers looking for the first 301BQ and talking to them. She gave a big smile and said that you guys were talking and the 301 was a sweet set-up.

I talked to Marci then about the new rear bumper but she didn't know if it was geared to hold a rack or not, if you hear anything more from Keystone let me know.

Thanks,
Feller


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Fellers said:


> I would have to agree with CamperAndy. However, I am in contact with Keystone while they are building my 301BQ, so I will ask him next time I talk with them (sometime this week).


Great, let me know what you hear. We are presently working with Marci at Lakeshore for a new 270BH. We were originally looking at the 250 vs 270 for more room with the side slide. When we were there last week looking at trailers I made mention to Marci I saw you on Outbackers looking for the first 301BQ and talking to them. She gave a big smile and said that you guys were talking and the 301 was a sweet set-up.

I talked to Marci then about the new rear bumper but she didn't know if it was geared to hold a rack or not, if you hear anything more from Keystone let me know.
[/quote]

Yep...I have been talking with Marci a lot recently.









She has been great during the entire process. Keystone has also done a great job keeping me updated on the 301BQ's progress toward production.


----------



## ohiobmwbiker (Aug 23, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> snip ... Keystone has also done a great job keeping me updated on the 301BQ's progress toward production.


How do you contact Keystone regarding production dates? We also have a new Outback on order from Lakeshore, a 250RS, and it seems the delivery date keeps slipping







.

I will also be adding a rear receiver to it - any idea what Lakeshore charges? I have a mig welder and may just fab one up myself. Some of the ones I've seen on here look pretty easy.

John


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

ohiobmwbiker said:


> snip ... Keystone has also done a great job keeping me updated on the 301BQ's progress toward production.


How do you contact Keystone regarding production dates? We also have a new Outback on order from Lakeshore, a 250RS, and it seems the delivery date keeps slipping







.

I will also be adding a rear receiver to it - any idea what Lakeshore charges? I have a mig welder and may just fab one up myself. Some of the ones I've seen on here look pretty easy.

John
[/quote]

I didn't ask them about installing a hitch...perhaps I shoud.


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> snip ... Keystone has also done a great job keeping me updated on the 301BQ's progress toward production.


How do you contact Keystone regarding production dates? We also have a new Outback on order from Lakeshore, a 250RS, and it seems the delivery date keeps slipping







.

I will also be adding a rear receiver to it - any idea what Lakeshore charges? I have a mig welder and may just fab one up myself. Some of the ones I've seen on here look pretty easy.

John
[/quote]

I didn't ask them about installing a hitch...perhaps I shoud.
[/quote]

You should ask, you have been getting everything else you ask for.








Im thinking you should just send them a list of mods now....you know, so it will be ready for you when you get there!
Brian


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Ridgway-Rangers said:


> You should ask, you have been getting everything else you ask for.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure...but I want to do some of the mods.









Got to make the new Outback MINE!!!







(of course Y-Guy did 1/2 the ones on my old Outback)


----------



## FLYakman (Jan 26, 2006)

Glad to see this topic came up as I was thinking the same thing when I saw our new 260FL. It does look a lot sturdier. I'll stay with the advice herein and have a receiver welded to the frame.

Rayman


----------

